# DST Correction???



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

The time on my SkyFi2 is off an hour now that we have started DST. I have no way to set the time manually, it must be set from broadcast data. Is XM going to correct this? I didn't see anything on their website about it.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

On my NeXus 25, I had to go into a menu and manually turn daylight savings time on. There's also an option to change the time zone. So basicly, my receiver is getting input from the satellite on what the time is in some timezone (maybe GST), but I have to tell it what time zone and if it's daylight savings or not and it adjusts from there. Maybe you have to do the same.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I tried a manual reset to DST on my Skyfi2. It had no effect.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

Koz said:


> On my NeXus 25, I had to go into a menu and manually turn daylight savings time on. There's also an option to change the time zone. So basicly, my receiver is getting input from the satellite on what the time is in some timezone (maybe GST), but I have to tell it what time zone and if it's daylight savings or not and it adjusts from there. Maybe you have to do the same.


I've tried turning the DST on and off but it makes no difference. It just doesn't know that DST has started. Also, I can't select a time zone any more Eastern than the one I'm in. I guess I'll have to wait until the normal DST date to have a correct clock. No big deal, I just use it in my truck because I don't have any other clock in it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wonder why XM couldn’t get it right. Sirius has the correct time.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Til I saw this thread, I didn't even notice my skyfi2 had a clock, it's so small. I tried to get it set to the right time, but even though it's set correctly for it to change time, it won't. I guess it's still set up to change in April.


----------

